# Is Felix Cat Food sold in Northern Spain?



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello, could someone please tell me if Felix cat food, lemon squash drink and Poligrip (denture hold) are sold in Palencia supermarkets? I am wondering how much back up stock to take me when I move there in October, incase they don't sell these items where I shall be living. Although the Felix cat food might be a problem!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Desne said:


> Hello, could someone please tell me if Felix cat food, lemon squash drink and Poligrip (denture hold) are sold in Palencia supermarkets? I am wondering how much back up stock to take me when I move there in October, incase they don't sell these items where I shall be living. Although the Felix cat food might be a problem!!!!


I've only seen Felix sold in Brit supermarkets, same with squash

you can get denture hold stuff - not sure if it's Poligrip but I've seen something advertised on TV


I was worried about our cat when we first came over - she would only eat Felix in the UK
we had/have some Brit supermarkets here & we used to pay through the nose for it - until one day we ran out & just bought some cheapo stuff in a Spanish supermarket - she loved it 


I buy dry cat food now for all our cats - the wet stuff just attracts ants


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you very much. I'm glad your pussycat has settled, I've got 3 of them, their my boys.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Desne said:


> Thank you very much. I'm glad your pussycat has settled, I've got 3 of them, their my boys.


she settled straight away & had another 7 happy years until she died age nearly 18

we have 5 cats now - all rescue cats, 3 girls & 2 boys


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Felix is sold in all the big supermarkets - Hiperdino, Mercadona, SuperCor (El Corte) Alcampo, Carrefour - My cat wont eat anything else


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Phew that's a relief. 
Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castaway06 said:


> Felix is sold in all the big supermarkets - Hiperdino, Mercadona, SuperCor (El Corte) Alcampo, Carrefour - My cat wont eat anything else


do they really sell it in Mercadona now??

I've been buying the Mercadona own brand for so long I hadn't even noticed!!


don't tell me you can buy lemon squash there as well 

I don't mean like Trina - I mean that you add water to, like Robinsons


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

*Lemon Squash*

Yes, please let me know if they do sell it. Thank you.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Robinsons lemon barley squash is certainly available at our local Iceland in Vera.
I know you pay a bit more at Iceland, but if it's what you want - it's what you want !


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

As far as I can see the Spanish don't get the idea of "Squash" they buy their drinks pre-mixed guess its because the tap water is a bit iffy 

The only place, apart from little stores, I've found it is Carrefour. My local one has an "International" section at the back that is stocking Robinsons. 

We also have M&S here and you can get their own brand versions, in what they laughingly call their food sections.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Personally I have never seen squash sold here. I'm not in an immigrant/ expat area and the north of Spain, although that's a bit vague, isn't usually classed as such either. I've never seen a Waitrose, Morrisons etc here either.Where will you be?
As an alternative you could try juice which is readily available. 
As for cat food, it might sound a bit callous, but your cat would probably eat anything once the Felix has run out and they've had nothing for 3 days. My vet has always recommended dry food. It still attracts ants though - little tiny weeny ones


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is possible that Mercadona don't sell Felix in all their stores. It has been on sale in all the Mercadonas near us since we moved here 4 years ago. Eroski also sell Whiskas as does Lidl these days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

castaway06 said:


> As far as I can see the Spanish don't get the idea of "Squash" they buy their drinks pre-mixed guess its because the tap water is a bit iffy


Iffy???
"Don't drink the water" came from the 1970's!!
Madrid has very high quality water.
Bilbao's is fine too, but the taste is very different from Madrid's.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Iffy???
> "Don't drink the water" came from the 1970's!!
> Madrid has very high quality water.
> Bilbao's is fine too, but the taste is very different from Madrid's.


our water is really high quality too - & even tastes fine - well, it doesn't really taste of anything.....


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I shall be moving to Villaeles de Valdavia, Palencia, Northern Spain this October. It's is tiny village and very rural. There are no expats there, I shall be the only Brit living there. I shall be living with my Spanish friends who are like family and have known them 20 years. Fed up with England so that's why emigrating, I have to move there to so I can retire and have a peaceful quiet life. Just trying to get my 'shopping list' sorted out and see what I will shall have to substitute if I can't get what I used to buying in England. There is always Amazon, I have looked on there and some of the things I can get from them, but just covering my options.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It won't take long, but eventually you will find replacements for just about everything you can't buy here. Oh, and some are much better here in Spain!!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I doubt if there'll be an Iceland or M & S in Palencia. Large Carrefours, as mentioned, have an international section and two of my local ones (ahem, PW!) in Villalba and El Pinar, sell Robinson's squashes, so you could try there.

When we moved here any visitors from the UK were tasked with bringing the oddest things, like suet for making mincemeat, Marmite, Salad Cream, Golden Syrup, Treacle for gingerbread, and so on.
There's nothing I need now, I either find it here or use an alternative. My Carrefour sells Whiskas, Felix, Sheba, Gourmet and own label cat food, all in tins and sachets. Sadly my five cats are now four but they all eat well here!


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Madliz said:


> I doubt if there'll be an Iceland or M & S in Palencia. Large Carrefours, as mentioned, have an international section and two of my local ones (ahem, PW!) in Villalba and El Pinar, sell Robinson's squashes, so you could try there.
> 
> When we moved here any visitors from the UK were tasked with bringing the oddest things, like suet for making mincemeat, Marmite, Salad Cream, Golden Syrup, Treacle for gingerbread, and so on.
> There's nothing I need now, I either find it here or use an alternative. My Carrefour sells Whiskas, Felix, Sheba, Gourmet and own label cat food, all in tins and sachets. Sadly my five cats are now four but they all eat well here!


Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I doubt if there'll be an Iceland or M & S in Palencia. Large Carrefours, as mentioned, have an international section and two of my local ones (ahem, PW!) in Villalba and El Pinar, sell Robinson's squashes, so you could try there.
> 
> When we moved here any visitors from the UK were tasked with bringing the oddest things, like suet for making mincemeat, Marmite, Salad Cream, Golden Syrup, Treacle for gingerbread, and so on.
> There's nothing I need now, I either find it here or use an alternative. My Carrefour sells Whiskas, Felix, Sheba, Gourmet and own label cat food, all in tins and sachets. Sadly my five cats are now four but they all eat well here!


Ooops! I've never seen it, but then I really dislike squash so I probably wouldn't notice it. It seems to be a very British thing, but I gave up drinking it when I was about 14. Where there's juice...
I remember asking people for suet and treacle in the "Old Days". I wouldn't use it if I had it now, probably!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Desne said:


> Yes, please let me know if they do sell it. Thank you.





Crab eater said:


> Robinsons lemon barley squash is certainly available at our local Iceland in Vera.
> I know you pay a bit more at Iceland, but if it's what you want - it's what you want !


There is Juicee squash, sold in many supermarkets, English And Spanish, lemon, orange or mixed fruits, either with added sugar or without, and it's a lot cheaper than Robinsons.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> our water is really high quality too - & even tastes fine - well, it doesn't really taste of anything.....


Ours is all desalinated seawater, and my houseplants have a habit of going yellow and crispy when use it on them.
:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

castaway06 said:


> Ours is all desalinated seawater, and my houseplants have a habit of going yellow and crispy when use it on them.
> :Cry::Cry::Cry:


Think what it must be doing to your stomach!


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, fortunately 5L of bottled is only 80 cents, so the plants and cat get that aswell


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My cats when we moved switched from a lifetime on Felix to the Mercadona own brand without a fuss. They are very similar.

After they died (aged 19 and 20) we got a Spanish cat and raised her on dried food. The canned stuff soon goes stinky in the heat. She also gets her fair share of leftover fish and meat though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castaway06 said:


> Ours is all desalinated seawater, and my houseplants have a habit of going yellow and crispy when use it on them.
> :Cry::Cry::Cry:


ours is desalinated too - & my plants are fine 


how strange...


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh dear, feel sorry for your plants and stomach! Luckily where I am moving too is surrounded by water coming from the mountains. So I won't have any problems with the water . That's one thing ticked off my list. &#55357;&#56380;&#55357;&#56380;&#55357;&#56380;&#55357;&#56380;&#55357;&#56380;&#55357;&#56380;


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's desalinated it's practically distilled, surely? Maybe your pipes are dirty!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Desne said:


> Oh dear, feel sorry for your plants and stomach! Luckily where I am moving too is surrounded by water coming from the mountains. So I won't have any problems with the water . That's one thing ticked off my list. ������������


I think you'll agree that our desalinated water is really good quality 


Analítica del Agua | Amjasa

we have no problems at all with it - it's better than some bottled water I'm told


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

castaway06 said:


> Yes, fortunately 5L of bottled is only 80 cents, so the plants and cat get that aswell


8 litres of water is 82c round our way.
Lidl, Mercadona, and even Iceland !

Bit heavy lifting it to fill the kettle though !


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh I'd kill to have access to an Iceland ..... :-(

No desalinated isn't the same as distilled, the desalination plants use a reverse osmosis process which takes out the larger salt crystals but leaves other minerals, chemicals intact. Big scandal here a few years ago about boron levels in the water (turns out it was a stupid journalist who didn't realise the level in the tap water was exactly the same as the average level in seawater!)

Though talking to a chemist (as in science not pharmacy) friend it turns out its probably the added chlorine that's does for the plants :-(


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

castaway06 said:


> Oh I'd kill to have access to an Iceland ..... :-(
> 
> No desalinated isn't the same as distilled, the desalination plants use a reverse osmosis process which takes out the larger salt crystals but leaves other minerals, chemicals intact. Big scandal here a few years ago about boron levels in the water (turns out it was a stupid journalist who didn't realise the level in the tap water was exactly the same as the average level in seawater!)
> 
> Though talking to a chemist (as in science not pharmacy) friend it turns out its probably the added chlorine that's does for the plants :-(


I know Iceland isn't the favourite place to shop amongst the purists on this forum, but for the the occasional essential "treat" such as Ocean Spray Cranberry Sauce (for me) and Brain's ******* (for The wife) it does warrant a trip now and then !


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Found this recipe for Substitute for Traditional Lemon Squash. And its lovely, so no worries now about not being able to buy squash in rural Northern Spain when I emigrate there in Oct.

You can make your own fresh lemon or citrus juice any time of the year for parties or simply for very healthy every day drinking. The best thing about this drink is you know what's gone into it.

Makes: approx 1½ litres
Prep time: 10mins
Cook time: 10mins

Ingredients:
4 large juicy organic lemons
1 litre water
200g sugar
Method:
With a peeler, carefully remove all the citrus rind, leaving the white pith, or cut it off afterwards. Place the rind in a large pan with water, bring to the boil and simmer for five minutes.
Remove the lemon rind with a slotted spoon and discard. Add the sugar and stir to dissolve. Then add the lemon juice and stir occasionally until the sugar is fully dissolved.
Pour into sterilised bottles and store in the fridge. Serve over ice, with a sprig of mint and dilute with plain or carbonated water, try about 1/3 at first, or to taste.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have gluts of fresh lemons, oranges and grapefruit right through the winter months. You can buy sackfuls for a couple of euros.

I mix freshly squeezed juice half and half with "La Casera" (slightly sweetened carbonated water) . It's just as nice as home-made squash and a lot less messy!


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh I shall try that, thank you.


----------

